# Setting posts in water? "Lake front"



## JTGP (Jul 30, 2011)

What is the method you have done?

What type of wood did you use?


----------



## Speedbump (Aug 1, 2011)

I used PVC pipe and a centrifugal pump.  Simply washed them in until I hit rock which in my area was around 12 feet.  Once in, I filled them with cement.  They will be there forever.


----------



## TxBuilder (Aug 1, 2011)

I have never done anything like this, but have found myself wondering how it is done when I see it.


----------



## thegogetter222 (Oct 25, 2011)

for whatever its worth, I've installed a few pressure treated 4x4 posts in my very wet clay ground... soaked them in used engine oil for a few days prior to installation.  Should be there for almost forever : )

Disclaimer: This is not intended for Lake or water installation.  We have very wet clay ground that rots just about everything wood it touches.


----------



## BridgeMan (Oct 25, 2011)

Good thing you have 13 acres--plenty of room for locating your new well, after the existing one gets contaminated with used engine oil.


----------



## thegogetter222 (Oct 26, 2011)

lol : ) 

Come'on!  don't read into it that much... just sat them in a bucket and let dry over the course of a few days.  Actually, these are way out in front of my property far away from my well.  Gate and fence posts.

Funny reply though, made me laugh : )


----------



## BridgeMan (Oct 26, 2011)

Glad I tickled your funny bone.  Guess I take myself too seriously, having seen wells go bad from petro-chemical contamination.  I'll always remember a home inspection I did a few years ago, where a glass of tap water had pretty colors floating around the top when oriented to reflect light, and smelled like something most people would never, ever want to drink.  

But I do find it interesting that the oil you use actually dries--where I come from, oil will stay liquid almost indefinitely, and doesn't dissipate.  In fact, it usually likes to move when carried by groundwater.


----------



## joecaption (Oct 26, 2011)

I live on the Chesapeke bay and see pilings driven in all the time.
Most are driven in with what's called a pounder. It's a barge with a heavy weight that drives in the pilings. (they look like telephone poles).
If it's to shallow for a barge then they use a mud pump to suck out a hole to put them in.
I'd never suggest using a 4 X 4. To small and subject to twisting. A 6 X 6 would give you more area to attach your rim joist with through bolts to stop racking.


----------



## thegogetter222 (Oct 26, 2011)

BridgeMan said:


> But I do find it interesting that the oil you use actually dries--where I come from, oil will stay liquid almost indefinitely, and doesn't dissipate.



"Dries" as in ceases from running... a coat of oil is at the very least, an excellent water resistant.  Farmers apply it to their barns and sheds quite frequently believe it or not.

ok, thats all from this end : )


----------



## badlutz (Oct 27, 2011)

My uncle built a small dock a couple years ago and set the poles using regular water hose and a nozzle we made from 1/4 pipe. The 1/4" pipe shot down beside the poles and tapped down with a sledge. He would work three at a time until all poles stayed level and where he wanted them to. Same method used for tunneling under a sidewalk or driveway.


----------



## Speedbump (Oct 27, 2011)

Wow, a garden hose with a 1/4" nozzle, that must have taken some time.  When I washed the 4" PVC in, we used an 80 gpm pump with 1-1/2" hose into the 4" which blew the dirt/sand out of the bottom of the 4" pipe and it fell in.


----------

